# SWAT Survey . . .



## Kevin

I've never been to SWAT before but plan on going this year. So I googled their site and navigated to the registration page. Talk about sticker shock, I have never seen nor heard of any kind of symposium that charges the general attendees, the people that are there to buy products from the vendors, such an extravagant attendance fee.

I don't understand how this works. Obviously it does because it's been going on for a while, but I would imagine they also have weeded out a lot of potential attendees simply out of principal. I'm not sure I can bring myself to spend $230 (pre-registration for me and spouse) or $265 (post reg) just to walk through the door. I have no problem with paying a significant amount of money to attend something, but I want something more than just the privilege of being there. I better get complimentary valet parking and a massage at that price.

Who all has been and what did you think?


----------



## kweinert

You're getting a deal :)

AAW Symposium: 

*Members $275 *
*Spouse/Partner $175*
Rocky Mountain Woodturning
* * Couple(s) @ $250.00
*
Utah Woodturning Symposium

*Members $275*
*Spouse/Partner $175 *

This is one of the reasons I can't answer from the viewpoint of someone who's been there. Clearly they are paying for world class turners to be there - I guess you're supposed to think of it as an education fee as you're learning from the best. It might well be worth it but, like you, once you figure in transportation, meals, lodging, etc it adds up to more than I'm willing to spend for an uncertain ROI.


----------



## daugher12

WOW! I wouldn't go at that price.


----------



## Mike Jones

I have not done SWAT symposiums, but have attended The AAW symposiums twice. I don't espect to do that again. Compare SWAT registration fees this year with AAW's: For you and your missus, $450.00, add $78 if you want to have dinner with the group. Add travel and lodging.

You might check the SWAT site for information regarding entry for the general public. Usually, the symposiums are set up so that the "instant gallery" and vendor areas are free. Many of the exhibited pieces in the instant gallery are for sale, as are the machines, tools, and supplies in the vendor area.

I definitely agree that the fee for members are out of line.


----------



## ironman123

I have been to the last 2 SWAT's and am going to the one this August. I go in and look around, talk to vendors, look at stuff, buy stuff, go back the next day and start over. Enjoy myself.

Ray


----------



## David Seaba

I've had a bunch of friends from my turning club go and have went for years. They really like it. I was asked to summit my paper work for a regional turner. But I didn't get selected. I know a few of the turners that got selected. Tough selection some very good turners. I still wanted to go but I have to get my gallbladder removed in the end of june. Have to be off for a week. So I will have to see. It will save me money not being tempted at all the goodies there.  
David


----------



## DKMD

The fees are a little higher than I remember them being a few years ago, but they're comparable with other big meetings. Unless things have changed, the vendor area and instant gallery are open to the public at no chargé. The fee gets you unfettered access to the demos and lunch every day... The meals are actually quite good, too.

I know several folks who only pay for one day of the meeting to save on cash... Most of the demos repeat the second day, so you wouldn't be missing much with a single day registration.


----------



## barry richardson

I had the same reaction when I checked out the AAW symposium coming to Phoenix. There is only one demonstrator I'm interested in seeing, but I would still have to pay for a whole day. No big deal, I can probably find it on Youtube. But my understanding is the vendors area is free, which is my main interest, to kick the tires on some different lathes and gear. I have a friend that got a great deal on a demo lathe from the AAW symposium a couple of years ago...


----------



## Kevin

I didn't realize the vendor area and gallery were free to the public. That's the way it should be. I wouldn't even mind paying a modest cover fee for those like you do at many car, boat, and gun shows but I was under the impression the fee was global. I should have known better though because there's no way they could get many people to pay that kind of charge just to attend.


----------



## ironman123

Yep, Kevin has been in Joe Shadetree's pain pills. Kevin you should come to it, meet a lot of people and see lots of good stuff.

Ray


----------



## shadetree_1

I emailed SWAT today, the fee is for those that want to attend the dinner and the closed door demos and be eligible for the drawings, if you just want to see the vendor area and the gallery there is no charge. This is per Bill Meador the person I emailed.


----------



## AggieGuy

Also, remember that the fee includes three very good lunches.


----------



## Kevin

AggieGuy said:


> Also, remember that the fee includes three very good lunches.



I'm too cheap to pay $70 per lunch unless the stuff on the plate has French names I cannot pronounce, and the plates are being served by scantily clad, man-deprived, nordic nymphs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## bench1holio

You can keep the frog food, id pay the $275 just to see the nordic nymphs!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Most organizations like this get a large % of their income from conventions. We used to belong to the NW wall and ceiling bureau and the first convention we went to was definitely sticker shock. Then I found out how much more the vendors/suppliers/etc were paying and I felt a little better. $275 is cheap compared to our conventions and I have not been to one for 6 years.


----------



## ironman123

Well Kevin is that a NO you are not going? I think they are having slow flame roasted brisket of beef on glass (BBQ).

Ray


----------



## Kevin

Ray since it is free to the public I might go. I won't be hard to find. Just ask the attendees - 

_"Has anyone seen a leprechaun walking around with a sack lunch? " 
_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Ford

I have been several times and will go again this year. Last year they had over 800 paid attendees. If you are a turner, the demonstrations are worth the cost IMO.


----------



## woodman6415

I'm going...it will be my first time...almost went last year but a motorcycle rally got in my way.... nearly all of the members of my turning club attend...
hope to see some of you guys there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Well if Doc and Barry and @Dennis Ford say it's worth the cost I will probably fork over a one-day fee and attend one of the classes. They are three of the best turners I know so if they get something out of it a greenhorn like me can't help but learn something. Plus, with as many saying they're going, I cannot with a clear conscience turn that many Wood Barterites loose in a room full of adults without providing some supervision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike Jones

Here are some Norse Nymphs (no, Really!) to take with you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I would try it out Mike, but I'm afraid I'd get hooked on them.

Ohhh that was bad . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Jones

Yeah, I get your point Kevin. And, maybe my post should be in a CASTING thread. I wouldn't want any of the Mods to get their hackles up!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks

Kevin,
I have taken the no pay route for a couple of years - schedule didn't allow my going except on Saturday. You can go through all of the vendors, the instant gallery - anything but eat and go to classes. I did attend last year and did have a good time - its wood and turners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

Haven't gone yet but am trying to wiggle out of this corner so I can attend this year. No promises though....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thought I would bring this back up and see who all is still planning on attending and what days. Hoping to go down for a day just not sure which one.


----------



## ironman123

Well Kevin, you going?????????????? I usually go every day but this year I will probably only go 1 day. My wife goes in the hospital on the 18th for Aortic Heart Valve replacement so I will cut my fun time down that weekend.


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Well Kevin, you going?????????????? I usually go every day but this year I will probably only go 1 day. My wife goes in the hospital on the 18th for Aortic Heart Valve replacement so I will cut my fun time down that weekend.



I'm not going to go. I just can't squeeze out the time right now I have too many deadlines converging this week and especially next. 

I hope you wife does well through her procedure Ray.




.


----------



## ironman123

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Wes Murphy

I'll there all three. it's a good time for me to visit family.


----------



## Brink

You can go to the zoo for $28.95, or, for just $14.475 I'll give you a lively tour of Brink's woodshop, a few wet wipes and complimentary peanut butter ( crunchy or regular) and strawberry jam samich.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> .... for just $14.475 I'll give you a lively tour of Brink's woodshop, a few wet wipes and complimentary peanut butter ( crunchy or regular) and strawberry jam samich.
> View attachment 57632



Throw some sliced nanner on that sammy and you might have a deal. Ask moma B what part of jersey I live in. If I live in Newark I think I take 280 to the Kearny turnpike to the 95 turnpike then back on 280 then back on 95 then back on and off another million streets man it looks real confusing. How bout we just meet at the zoo. Don't forget my pbj & nanner sammy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Moma says you're from Bayonne.
I have one banana left, but I'm willing to share.
Also, crunchy or smooth peanut butter? I need to know how long to chew the peanuts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Moma says you're from Bayonne.
> I have one banana left, but I'm willing to share.
> Also, crunchy or smooth peanut butter? I need to know how long to chew the peanuts.



It figures I'd be from a city founded on April Fool's Day. Still, it's a nice place crammed right in the middle of, and central to, everything. I should be happy here.

Oh, and I'll pass on the peanut butter. A half a banana and a a big dollop of French blueberry preserves on a piece of toasted pumpernickel will be fine.


----------



## Brink

I got your map ready.


----------



## David Hill

Y'all have fun.
Seems I have the short straw and have "call" so I can't go. 
Look forward to pics and stories.


----------

